# Soil Test Results - Low N



## durtsay (Jul 29, 2021)

My lawn is just over 2 years old. Just did a soil test which showed low nitrogen and low boron. Would really appreciate some help/advice on some next steps. In order to boost the nitrogen, is it best to use fast release (i.e. Urea) or slow release (i.e. Milorganite or Flagship)? Also, how much more and in what frequency should I apply additional fertilizer? Before the soil test on 2/18/22, I put down 3lbs per 1000 sq ft of Flagship (24-0-6). I also just added 3lbs per 1000 sq ft of Soil Mastery Bio-stimulants (5-0-0).

Below are the soil test results for both the front and backyard (they are very similar):


----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

Low N after the winter is common. Throw down 1/2-1# of nitrogen for each app. I'd target 4 to maybe 5 total pounds of nitrogen per thousand square feet for the year. I fertilize 1-2 pounds of nitrogen in spring over 2 or three apps. I then put down the rest of my nitrogen in fall.

Next time, take your soil test before you fertilize. You did that backwards.


----------



## durtsay (Jul 29, 2021)

Lawn Noob said:


> Low N after the winter is common. Throw down 1/2-1# of nitrogen for each app. I'd target 4 to maybe 5 total pounds of nitrogen per thousand square feet for the year. I fertilize 1-2 pounds of nitrogen in spring over 2 or three apps. I then put down the rest of my nitrogen in fall.
> 
> Next time, take your soil test before you fertilize. You did that backwards.


Yeah, after fertilizing/soil sampling, I realized I should have tested first. Been using the Yard Mastery app and it was suggesting I apply fertilizer so I did it before realizing I wanted to do a soil test.

I also should mention I topdressed my lawn with compost back in Sep. I have a feeling it wasn't fully matured compost and was reading sometimes compost that isn't fully matured can consume some N leading to low N. Wonder if that is what's happening as well.


----------



## Alphaone (11 mo ago)

N moves quickly through the soil, you could test, each week and find a different number, don't let low N bother you, just feed your lawn as normal. I've worked as an applicator and turf care manager for 18 years and never even bother looking at the N when i do a soil sample. CEC, PH and Micro's are the important thing to look at, your lawn looks to be in good shape based on that sample you provided


----------



## durtsay (Jul 29, 2021)

Alphaone said:


> N moves quickly through the soil, you could test, each week and find a different number, don't let low N bother you, just feed your lawn as normal. I've worked as an applicator and turf care manager for 18 years and never even bother looking at the N when i do a soil sample. CEC, PH and Micro's are the important thing to look at, your lawn looks to be in good shape based on that sample you provided


Thanks for the feedback! Much appreciated!


----------

